# ganz herzliche Grüße



## osa_menor

Hola a todos:

La frase es "ganz herzliche Grüße aus ..."
Estoy traduciendo una carta al español y tengo dificultades con la fórmula de saludo. La carta es para una niña de la cual mi nuera ha tomado el padrinazgo.

"Te envío saludos muy cordiales" me suena demasiado formal. ¿Qué sería la fórmula adecuada para una niña?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Peterdg

Yo diría: "un abrazo" o "besos".


----------



## Tonerl

Oder noch etwas "herzlicher":

*un abrazo de oso y besotes*
eine ganz herzliche Umarmung und Küsschen 

*un (fuerte) abrazo (en cartas) *
herzliche o. liebe Grüße


----------



## osa_menor

Muchas gracias, Peter y Toni.
Tenéis razón, Para la fin de la carta esas sean muy buenas formulas.
Tengo el problema, que la carta *comienza* así:


> "Liebe ...,
> 
> ganz herzliche Grüße aus (Ort). "


 y quiero traducirlo tan literal como posible.
Algo como: "Te envío muchos saludos (adjetivo) desde ... a ...".
¿Qué adjetivo podría usar aquí?


----------



## Tonerl

Querid@:
te manda/o muchos recuerdos/saludos cariñosos desde...

Das wäre mein Alternativvorschlag* ! 
*
LG


----------



## osa_menor

Tonerl said:


> saludos cariñosos



SÍ, genial, cariñoso aquí cabe perfectamente.
¡Muchas gracias, Tonerl!


----------



## Martoo

osa_menor said:


> ¿*Cuál *sería la fórmula adecuada para una niña?





osa_menor said:


> Tenéis razón, *para el final de la carta esas son* muy buenas f*ó*rmulas.
> y quiero traducirlo tan literal como *sea *posible.



Aporto unas correcciones.

La frase "saludos cariñosos" me parece muy buena ya que informaliza la palabra "saludos" y la pone a la altura de una niña.


----------



## osa_menor

Muchas gracias a ti también, Martoo.


----------

